# Pechanga Casino is Hiring EMTs



## Jambi (Jul 8, 2013)

There are two spots available. $16/hr with full benefits after 90 days. 

Single role EMS with zero security work or responsibility.

Yes, medics are welcome to apply. We have 5 working for us because of the pay vs what's available locally.

https://www.hrapply.com/pechanga/Ap...requisition.requisition_id&skimNdx=8&op=reset


----------



## exodus (Jul 9, 2013)

Jambi said:


> There are two spots available. $16/hr with full benefits after 90 days.
> 
> Single role EMS with zero security work or responsibility.
> 
> ...



Whats the hiring process like? Polygraph, skills testing, etc?  I'm applying now, I need something better paying. I'll just drop down to PT at AMR if hired.


----------



## exodus (Jul 9, 2013)

exodus said:


> Whats the hiring process like? Polygraph, skills testing, etc?  I'm applying now, I need something better paying. I'll just drop down to PT at AMR if hired.



Uh oh... I'm trying to get my free annual credit report to see if I can get the gaming license and it says it can't verify my identity... This isn't good :S


----------



## Jambi (Jul 10, 2013)

exodus said:


> Whats the hiring process like? Polygraph, skills testing, etc?  I'm applying now, I need something better paying. I'll just drop down to PT at AMR if hired.



Don't worry too much about credit. if it's really bad, there will be an issue, but a couple things here and there, and/or a foreclosure won't/shouldn't be an issue.

From start to finish is Application->Written Test->Skills Test (of those that passed the written)->Interview

If hired a person is then sent to the Gaming Commission for a gaming license, then to a boring-as-hell orientation where you are fed the corporate kool aid (fairly run of the mill actually), then you're finally released to the department and a 90 day probationary period begins along with "Training" time to make sure you can do the job and orient you to the particulars of the environment.

Gaming isn't really that bad. The biggest pain is the 15 year residence history and work history. I have a hard time remembering 5 years!  It's just a big packet you fill out. They call references, run your fingerprints via livescan, and check your credit Hx.

And just to add, though I'm sure it's obvious without saying, you will be drug tested.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jambi said:


> There are two spots available. $16/hr with full benefits after 90 days.
> 
> Single role EMS with zero security work or responsibility.
> 
> ...



do they offer overtime? What are the schedules like??


----------



## Jambi (Jul 10, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> do they offer overtime? What are the schedules like??



OT is sparse. It's a result of the corporate environment. The bean counters would rather burn the place down than allow OT.

The schedules run Mon-Tue-Wed and every other Thurs for the front half and Fri-Sat-Sun with every other Thursday on the back half.

Regardless of days, you work either days 0700-1930 or nights 1900-0730

We do EMS calls, Band aid/first aid kit restock, Sharps container replacement, and occupational/employee injury evaluation and referrals.  Downtime during the shift tends to be whatever you want, similar to a typical EMS job.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 15, 2013)

Position closes on Wednesday


----------



## Firemex (Jul 30, 2013)

*Any updates?*

I applied and took the test, just wondering if you have herd any updates on the job?


----------

